# Epson WF-7610 Not Printing Dark Enough



## JezzicaTS (Mar 16, 2015)

I have the Epson WF-7610. My 1430 decided it had had enough, and started to get all annoying on me, so I decided to go with something that would do normal printing and printing my positives.

The damn thing will NOT PRINT black enough positives for me. I have looked all over for the answer to this, and am now, for the first time, asking for help.

Does anyone have super simple language to fix this using Corel Draw?


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

JezzicaTS said:


> I have the Epson WF-7610. My 1430 decided it had had enough, and started to get all annoying on me, so I decided to go with something that would do normal printing and printing my positives.
> 
> The damn thing will NOT PRINT black enough positives for me. I have looked all over for the answer to this, and am now, for the first time, asking for help.
> 
> Does anyone have super simple language to fix this using Corel Draw?


 Try checking your printer settings. There should be one for "black ink only" or grayscale.


----------



## JezzicaTS (Mar 16, 2015)

Skinbus said:


> Try checking your printer settings. There should be one for "black ink only" or grayscale.


I have changed it over to grayscale. It has not done anything.


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

your best bet is to buy a black and white only epson for around $80. And only use original ink cartridges . I have trouble printing without streaks using CISS with pigment inks. Best to buy a printer only for B&W


----------



## JezzicaTS (Mar 16, 2015)

If I have to buy a new printer, I will, but I would like to trouble-shoot the issue with this printer first, if I can.


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

Well If you are using refill inks then that is your problem. Using original inks should work. Try a head clean then print. If all fails try to print it in a very dark navy blue.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

first its all in the settings, Are you using factory or 3rd party inks? pigment in will never print as dark as Dye but yet will block more UV then Dye, I have a 7620 as my office printer and a backup to my film printer. Ill see if I can dig up the settings or take new screens shots later, in the mean time look up you tube sben7633 and watch 100% CMYK printing


----------



## Graphic Monkey (Jun 2, 2013)

Im curious about the answer to this as I have the same printer and having the same issue no matter what I do. I even called Epson support and they were clueless as to what I was trying to do by printing to a transparency instead of paper. Just kept asking if it printed black on paper then said "well its working fine then".


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

I personally print all my transparency on my epson wf 7010 with 3rd party pigments and while they dont print pitch black, they always come out fine. I run a cleaning cycle then print. Careful too many cleaning cycles and your waste ink pads will get full.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

MadeDesigns said:


> I personally print all my transparency on my epson wf 7010 with 3rd party pigments and while they dont print pitch black, they always come out fine. I run a cleaning cycle then print. Careful too many cleaning cycles and your waste ink pads will get full.


Most epson printers should have a waste ink tank you can buy for them. My epson 1400 gave me the "end of service life" warning a few weeks ago, but I have had a waste ink tank installed for almost 2 years now. I just reset the printer with Epson's reset software and I'm good to go. Hopefully the same thing is available for the wide format WF printers.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=z_bo649DtDM Here is the 100% CMYK video. Sorry volume is low. 

Any Epson you can add a waste ink tank you just need to know where the waste ink tube from the capping station to waste ink pad. 

The is no need to do a head cleaning unless you get a bad nozzle check. 

Doing this from memory as I reloaded pc and saved settings for that printer I forgot to save. choose the best photo setting(quality high some printers)ultra premium photo paper, click more options, under color controls switch to custom and choose advanced. Then choose color controls, slide cyan magenta an yellow to +25. You can leave saturation as is or crank it up. Don't turn up brightness or contrast this will use less ink.


----------



## glassblaster (Apr 4, 2015)

Hello....I print my own film positives for a photosensitive film that I use to etch glass. The printer does not have a "transparency" setting that I'm aware of but I have had really good results with the following settings: Go to print then select PREFRENCES. Then drop menu PAPER TYPE. Then select PREMIUM PRESENTATION PAPER MATTE. Then click on the MORE OPTIONS tab. Then go to the COLOR CORRECTION section and select CUSTOM. Then click ADVANCE. tHIS WILL PULL UP THE color correction WINDOW. Select COLOR CONTROLS under Color Management. At the bottom you will see 4 slide bars for BRIGHTNESS, CONTRAST, SATURATION and density. Move the SATURATION and DENSITY controls to the right to maximum positive position. Then click OK and print your film positive. Another thing about the printer, sometimes it won't detect your transparency paper and it will just act up....jamming etc. I have a low tac white tape that I attach to the edge of the film that goes into the printer first. That solves that problem. I also have a great transparency film/paper that works great! It is called "ACCUBLACK", made by IKONICS IMAGING (IKONICS Imaging | Sand Carving Equipment | Photoresist Films Supplies). Best I've used. There's one more thing about this printer and plastic films. For some reason every plastic transparency film I have used tends to curl upward as it is exiting the printer where it gets caught by a gap in the plastic structure on the ceiling of the exit chamber causing jams and wrecking the transparency. This is not the fault of the printer but an unhappy coincidence. I solved this problem by putting tape across the gap between the 2 pieces of plastic housing at the top of the area where the paper comes out. This keeps the film from getting caught on the way out of the printer. Good luck!


----------



## ccUtah (Mar 23, 2014)

BUMP I have had my printer 1 week, 7620 and it prints dull, Ive looking in the settings and cant get it of RBG or what ever the 3 letters are, and it looks like the CMYK are low, how should these bet set? How do i get this printer to print with nice vibrant colors, seems like corel draw picks a color and the printer does something different. Im using the ink cart that came with it, and i just received cobra refillable cartridges. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

C-75 m-68 y-67 k-90


----------



## mb (Feb 22, 2008)

We are having the same problem with the 7110. we are having to print 2 positives and sticking them together to make it work. Any master help would be appreciated.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

mb said:


> We are having the same problem with the 7110. we are having to print 2 positives and sticking them together to make it work. Any master help would be appreciated.


What graphics program. Did you watch my video posted? The newer print engines limited the amount of ink that can be used. I use all black CISS on the 1430 change the CMYK TO C100 M 70 Y 100 K 10. It looks dark green on screen but prints very dark. 

If you using stock inks it can be done and should be similar to the 7620 I use as my backup. If your using other 3rd party inks not for transparencies it's likely going to be difficult. The 7110 is a pigment printer and won't print as dark as a dye printer but even light films normally will work on a pigment printer as pigment blocks UV. I'm getting ready to get a 7110 for sublimation. Maybe as I stick the factory carts as I always do before putting a sublimation CISS in ill try some films if I have time. Maybe 2 weeks as I haven't ordered printer yet.


----------



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

glassblaster said:


> 1. Print>Preferences>Paper Type> PREMIUM PRESENTATION PAPER MATTE
> 2.MORE OPTIONS>COLOR CORRECTION>CUSTOM>ADVANCE>COLOR CONTROLS>Move the SATURATION and DENSITY controls to the right to maximum positive position.
> 3. OK and print your film positive


With default settings my first transparency was sepia, but then I set my blacks to "Registration" and used these settings. The next transparency was beautiful! Thanks GB!

Worth noting: I'm using Cobra Inks CIS, with a full CMYK Dye Based set of colors. I could probably save ink if I was using a full set of blacks instead, but this will let me keep printing art on the side, so I'm very happy with this printer as it is.


----------



## Graphic Monkey (Jun 2, 2013)

What worked for me with my WF7610 was make sure preserve pure black was checked, set to premium MATTE paper and high quality. Now I get fully opaque films.


----------



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

Graphic Monkey said:


> preserve pure black was checked


I don't see this setting anywhere. Can you give directions?


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

Using waterproof transparencies I would not set the paper settings to matte, that setting will drop more ink but on this type of media it wont dry and may smear.
Try creating a color swatch made of C100,M100,Y100, K100 and covert your files to this color.
With that said, we've owned this printer and I believe it's junk. You'll read several posts in this forum (especially sublimation) where people have struggled with this printer even after spending countless hours making changes to settings and color profiles they are unable to make it work properly. 
It was not our first sublimation printer and after struggling with it for several weeks and ruining countless sheets of paper and countless blanks we decided to cut our losses and chuck it.
Oddly enough we bought the WF7110 because it took the same CIS system and within an hour we where able to dial in the colors.


----------



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm using the WF-7610 for transparencies and it's working fine. The matte setting is laying down a lot of ink, but it's drying just fine with my dye-based inks. Pretty quickly by my standards actually.

The 7610 and 7110 are the same printer at heart, using the same engine, basically with different accessories, so it doesn't really make sense one would be junk and the other great.


----------



## SharpasKnives (Jun 12, 2017)

This isn't necessarily what you might be looking for but I always just print my transparencies twice and overlay them on top of one another. Works for me.


----------



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

SharpasKnives said:


> This isn't necessarily what you might be looking for but I always just print my transparencies twice and overlay them on top of one another. Works for me.


Sounds expensive, error prone, and time consuming. I'm just happy having my settings dialed in, I'm getting fantastic results.


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

WGiant said:


> I'm using the WF-7610 for transparencies and it's working fine. The matte setting is laying down a lot of ink, but it's drying just fine with my dye-based inks. Pretty quickly by my standards actually.
> 
> The 7610 and 7110 are the same printer at heart, using the same engine, basically with different accessories, so it doesn't really make sense one would be junk and the other great.


Like I said, "Odly enough". The WF 7610 was nothing but a PIMA and the 7110 works like a charm for us.


----------



## Byrd (Sep 11, 2013)

I realize this post is a bit old but I have a wf 7720. I’m having trouble with the printer not laying down any ink. What R.I.P. program are you using ? I’m using Filmmaker and they don’t support this printer .


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Byrd said:


> I realize this post is a bit old but I have a wf 7720. I’m having trouble with the printer not laying down any ink. What R.I.P. program are you using ? I’m using Filmmaker and they don’t support this printer .


As far as I know no RIP supports 7720. In this threads using manual settings and no rip is what is being discussed


----------



## starleen2 (Jan 1, 2020)

glassblaster said:


> Go to print then select PREFRENCES. Then drop menu PAPER TYPE. Then select PREMIUM PRESENTATION PAPER MATTE. Then click on the MORE OPTIONS tab. Then go to the COLOR CORRECTION section and select CUSTOM. Then click ADVANCE. tHIS WILL PULL UP THE color correction WINDOW. Select COLOR CONTROLS under Color Management. At the bottom you will see 4 slide bars for BRIGHTNESS, CONTRAST, SATURATION and density. Move the SATURATION and DENSITY controls to the right to maximum positive position. Then click OK and print your film positive.


Worked for me - Epson WF-7720 - Thanks
BTW - I use the rear tray to feed my film


----------



## Marstokyo (Oct 15, 2020)

Skinbus said:


> Try checking your printer settings. There should be one for "black ink only" or grayscale.


I've looked in the printer settings and there's no option to print black only. I have a WF-7010 Same problem. Blacks printing gray and washed out.


----------

